# زيت زيتزن اردني ممتاز



## الفرح عنواني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*من المعصرة الى بيتك مباشرة*

زيت زيتون عصرة اولى على البارد وهو من اجود انواع زيت الزيتون كما توضح الصورة



*نخب اول* أنتاج الموسم :

*سعر التنكة سعة 17 ليتر ب 500 ريال*

*والشحن من 24 ساعة الى 48 ساعة حسب المدينة*



في حال طلب تنكتين فاكثر تحصل على كيلو زعتر فلسطيني مجاني عن كل تنكة







كما يتوفر لدينا مايلي:

2- مرميه للغلي نخب اول 
3- بابونج
4- أعشاب بكافة انواعها 
5- جبنة اغنام بلدية نخب اول 
6 -جميد كركي نوعيه ممتازة 
7 _ زعتر فلسطيني نخب اول
8-زيتون مكبوس او محشي بدون بزرة ومقدوس شامي ونحن على استعداد لتوصيل الطلبيات مهما قلت او كثرت لجميع انحاء السعودية او الخليج بالاضافة لاستعدادنا لتلبية اي طلبيات اخرى من الاردن او الشام او فلسطين



[COLOR=#a000e]والتجربة خير برهان واسالو من جربونا [/COLOR]

وما رزقي الا على رب العالمين

الدفع بعد الأستلام أو قبل الأستلام حسب رغبة المشتري
والدفع داخل السعودية برقم حساب الراجحي
ارسل رساله ...
اسم صاحب الطلبية :.............................
البضاعه المطلوبه :.......................
رقم جوالك :....................

وستصلك بأذن الله في 48 ساعة 


جوال :

00962796504172


----------

